# Australian FPOW - Fleureau Peninsula Olive Wood, platter gift...!



## robutacion (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Is getting that time of the year here where I have to finalize the removal of the 4 x olive trees left from the olive tree patch (8 trees total), at a property 30km away from here I cut the 4 trees last year. I have been told that is still a little boggy going into the paddock, so I will try to reach the trees on my quad and trailer, with all the gear, wife and dogs, I would have no hope on the Ford Falcon wagon 2 wheel drive only.

I've been also told that 3 of the 4 stumps/roots form the trees cut last year have been pulled out and turned down-side-up, allowing the rain to wash some of the soil away. According to the property owner, the biggest one is still there and the 3 removed, are all the size of a small car...! so, I'm up to some expense to get a big machine and a big truck to get them out of there and into my storage paddock, so that I can work on them bit by bit!.

Anyway, I did promised to the land owner to get him one platter made out of some of the first lot of olive I took last year, and from what he said to me on the phone a couple of day ago, this job will be done soon so I decided that was time to make him a olive platter from the trees that have/here been living in his property for about 140 to 160 years.

I had a dozen or so pieces that I had rough turned within a few day of getting the timber home last year, they were stabilized and let to dry on the rack. I particularly selected some of the larger and most "irregular" logs and forks, where I know I would find lots of flaws but also the best figure and colours possible. These blanks always have plenty of repairs throughout the making process of the piece, starting with the largest and most important ones during rough turning it, and before the timber stabilizer is used to soak the timber in (very generous brush application twice, with one day in between).

Today I felt that I was to saw for something too demanding so I decided to go down to the shed, pick one of the stabilized pieces, mount it in the lathe and let rip! I had 4 good size platter to use but 2 had developed a crack that needed a overnight gluing so I had 2 left that were in identical conditions to finish. I picked the one that I had left a deeper foot/base (about 1"), and about 11" diameter. 

The rough turning shape/design was telling me that I intended to make a thin wall piece on it so, there I went...! after removing most of the timber I wanted, and making a few stops for the compulsory, epoxy and sawdust mix patch ups, I was making the final pass with the gouge on the inside, (very fine cut) before starting the sanding process, when all of a certain, the platter took off like a frisbee, missing me and most things, right to the outside, if I didn't know I would thing that someone had a remote control operation/maneuvering that thing...!

Well, I could see that the platter could fly, as it had so thin wall (about 5mm) and very light as the timber was also very dry, the problem was why did it took off? and how much damage was on it?
It landed like a frisbee also so as I got closer I could see that most of the foot/base was gone, and not a lot more damage I could see, as the platter did do a straight flight through the room opening (no door) up to the soft ground about 10 meters away.

That was the end of that piece for me, as I needed to finish whatever I had to do today, and that one need some major surgery. So, I got the other one (12" diameter) and the last out of the dry stuff, that I knew I could finish today but by then a couple of hours were gone and I had to start all over again...damn!

I did, and this time I didn't wanted to risky going too thin (extra vibrations), so I got the bigger holes bogged a little patch here another there and I was on the sanding stages in no time. Went as far as 400 grit as per normal, and gave it 1 x coat of Arganoil natural timber oil, let if keep turning for 10 minutes or so and give it a light buff with a piece of flannelet rag.

I wanted this piece to look as natural as possible, without any major flaws but not finished to a gloss and flawless surface, so small cracks and other small flaws are visible but not, spoiling the natural look of the piece. One only has to look to the grain, figure and colours to realize that this piece has come from a very "busy" part of the tree, certainly not from a straight log...! 

That will do, to keep the farmer (wife) happy, and I fulfilled also my promise for this time , I know that he/her will ask for more...!
In relation the frisbee flyer, one day when I feel is time to salvage the piece, I will make another base/foot and give it a finish, that I'm not sure what yet!

I had my Olive "fix" for the week, have you...?
This is indeed what makes good quality (aged) Olive Wood be what it is, just a magnificent and unique natural product!

For those that never turned Olive wood, turning something like this is certainly a rarity due size of the blank (diameter of log) necessary to produce a clean 12" diameter anything, but there is also the smell that produces when is getting worked on and beyond (smell stays in the shop for days). 

Is also a shame that Olive wood is so heavy, (even when dry) for postage purposes, and that is not much I can do about it, but if you have never tried turning Olive, try get some (I've got a good stock of it) and experience what I've just mention. It doesn't need to be a big piece, a simple pen blank has enough timber to give you a good idea of its natural aroma but if you really want to experience something quite unique and very pleasurable, get a blank as big as you can afford, preferentially not too dry (the greener the stronger the aroma) and turn it, into anything you want, and I'm pretty sure you will enjoy every step of it...!

Remember, Olive wood is like Port (the wine), the oldest (matured) the better, clean, natural flaw free olive is possible but Olive wood without flaws (character/colour/grain/texture), is like..., is like..., is like a pen without a cartridge 

Yeah..., I like "me" olive..., you can tell, huh?

Cheers
George


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 25, 2009)

That's a beautiful platter


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 26, 2009)

DAMN!!!!  That is beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 26, 2009)

great story and a beautiful platter.


----------



## artme (Oct 26, 2009)

George that is some piece of timber! outstanding in anyones language,

I love that part of South Australia. Have very fond memories of all of SA in fact.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 26, 2009)

Lovely!

Robin


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2009)

George .
Like I said along with my comments on the "other" site where  you posted it. .


*WOW  ! !  *


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2009)

That's a very impressive platter, absolutely stunning!!


----------



## louisbry (Oct 27, 2009)

Beautiful platter. I love the olive wood you used.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fantastic looking work.


----------



## Fred (Oct 28, 2009)

Spectacular piece. I really like the natural finish you applied. Beautiful!


----------



## tseger (Oct 28, 2009)

That is outstanding! Olive wood is my favorite bar none, and your platter is a perfect example of why. 
Thanks for sharing,
Tim


----------

